# Brown Exterior Windows



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

festerized said:


> LOL I was just thinking the same thing. Let me grab Corona and I’ll start the madness, I have a few comments you may find interesting


YES! :thumbup:


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

Its Friday night, and I got beer and……….:drink:


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

Last week the company called and told HO either take the windows or we are sending them back to the factory!
OH wait there’s more……
:drink:


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

:whistling


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

Well your not responding much :whistling anyway, two no speaks show up in an out of state van and demands a check for the windows, I told HO no way, only give half until install is complete. Look at previous posted pic, that is how they left the windows


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

So you weren't doing the window install?

Was a deposit given on the windows?

Did the two out of staters deliver, or soemone else?

Then two jamoke's show up and demand payment?


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

The company would only warranty the windows if they installed them. They sent out one guy to install the windows, company shirt & truck, nice guy, but I had to school him on proper installation procedure.
Which I don’t hold against him, due to he has only installed replacement windows


----------

